

Experts Say Humans Can Live to 1,000 - noor420
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2008/11/can-humans-live.html

======
lst
This is not really surprising: they already did so some couple thousands year
back in history.

Side note, if you don't believe it: all cultures in past had the vision of a
perfect world in the beginning of human history, and a continuous growth of
evil since then.

Only a few centuries back, some humans invented the "homo sapiens" theory...

